# The Anderson WC thread.



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dude just owned the entire team USA. Passes, rebounds, blocks, points. He was everywhere carrying brazil.

He was driving past USA defenders left and right.

Mike Brown needs to use his high post ability, the guy is an excellent passer. Some of the passes he through were nigh Bron-like.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy is the man, a star ready to break out. I knew he would play well against our bigs. 

If he keeps playing like that though he's gonna price himself into one heck of a deal....I think we have his bird rights but tech he is still unrestricted. 

So we can go above any other team in $ but if he wanted to leave, he could and there's nothing we could do about it. Sucks that Fegan is his agent now too..same agent as Nene


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is probably how Varejao was playing last summer before he injured his shoulder. As long as Varejao's shoulder continues to get stronger and he can finish with more power like when he dunked on JO a while back, the sky's the limit.


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Anderson, 16 boards and 11 points :clap: 

TOT-FG 3-PT REBOUNDS
## Player FG FGA FG FGA FT FTA OF DE TOT PF TP A TO BLK S MIN
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
15 Tiago Splitter...... f 1 5 0 0 5 6 1 6 7 6 7 1 3 0 0 28
11 Anderson Varejao.... c 3 6 1 2 4 5 7 9 16 5 11 2 3 1 2 33
8 Leaonardo Barbosa... g 4 10 0 1 6 6 0 3 3 5 14 1 4 0 0 18
10 Alex Garcia......... 7 12 0 0 0 3 0 1 1 2 14 1 3 0 2 25

Box score: http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box3.html


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That boxscore is wrong. He had way more assists than that. I personally saw at least 5 assists in the 3rd quarter alone. He was passing it all over the place. He was basically the point guard in the Brazil half court. And he handled the ball a lot. The Cavs really haven't taken advantage of these skills yet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah his passing caught me off guard. I've seen him slip some passes every now and then but damn, he has some nice court vision.

I could see some nice high post action with him and Lebron. Damn we are underutilizing Andy...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else notice how much it seems he's worked on his free throws? He used to be right around 50%, which was really frustrating, but now he seems to be shooting around 70% or so. I noticed a marked improvement in his foul shooting in the playoffs this year, and he seems to be dedicated to improving his offensive game overall. He's had some great passes, good shooting, even a three pointer against us. At this pace, he could be starting for us next year no matter what happens with Gooden.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

He just had 23 pts and 8 rbs in brazil's 76-75 loss against germany..
Nowistky had 18 pst and 14 rbs..

Andy is by far our best player right now.. Splitter is not playing well.. too shy.. not agressive.. leandrinho is just not having any luck.. AV is the best in offense AND defense.. amazing..

He had an amazing dunk over nowitsky in the 4th.. not ike the one over JO but still good..


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Box score:

http://sports.qq.com/a/20060812/000360.htm 

Germany 76 X 75 Brazil

Varejao: 25 pts, 10 rbts, 4 stls and impressive 7/7 FTs

Dirk: 18 pts/ 16 rbts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Andy is going to demand a HUGE contract if he plays like this next season.
The potential was always there but it looks like it's finally coming together. He just needs to get a touch bit stronger and he's an All-Star calibre player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is good and bad. 

Can anyone confirm whether AV is restricted this offseason? I know we have his bird rights but i've seen conflicting information.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know. I thought it was a Gilbert Arenas situation, and then someone said that because of Arenas they've changed the rules, to where the Cavs can offer him anything. I don't know if that means he's restricted or not, however.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We've always given that 3rd year option so with the rule change that means we have his bird rights (from what I understand). I have also heard that he would actually be restricted at that time although ESPN has been saying he'd be unrestricted.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're wondering why the Cavs are playing such hardball with Gooden who while flawed is a decent young big: this is the answer. The Cavs are trying to save cash for AV I bet: those outrageous deals for Z, Marshall, Snow, and Hughes might cost us being real big players this.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Varejão is the MAN!!!!
Brazil is just KILLING China right now..

Tiago Splitter and AV are stepping over YAO..


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

It's so hard to get the boxscores of the WC that i did not even post here.. :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah the WC boxscores suck. I tried to look it up on NBA.com, but the site they linked to didn't really work.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I give up.. i don't know.. it just hurts to loose like that..

Behind most of the game Brazil closed in near the end and was down by 1 with 6 secs left..
Oh Yeah.. and BARBOSA still had 2 FT!
That's IT right!? It's ours..

NO!!! He missed both and we lost.. i can't believe this.. everyone sucked.. even AV had an horrible game.. Barbosa had 28 pts but missed the most important ones in the game..
AH! It's just soooo frustating.. now we have to beat Greece(3-0) and Lithuania(0-2) in order to advance..

Just begin teh NBA season already! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Funny article about AV



> “I guess I’ll tell Scot Pollard that he can do whatever he likes with his hair this season,” Varejao said. “But the Wig Night is mine.”


 :biggrin: 

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/otherNBA/view.bg?articleid=153964

As for the WC i'm just hoping he can make it through without any injuries. Brazil is my 2nd favorite team so it's frustrating to see them struggling, still there is a chance they can advance.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The thing about Brazil is that they are even younger the US team. Their big 4 if you include Nene are under what 24?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate this excuse of beeing young..
They all have high level competition expirience.. should be playing better in clutch..

Game against Greece is about to start.. God help us! 

Go Varejao! Go Barbosa!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope Brazil wins.. But they seem not to be able to close games out. They can play close with anyone in the world, but they lack the composure in the final minutes. I think they need a better coach, someone who can calm the team down and run a good play at the end of games.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I hope Brazil wins.. But they seem not to be able to close games out. They can play close with anyone in the world, but they lack the composure in the final minutes. I think they need a better coach, someone who can calm the team down and run a good play at the end of games.


^^^^^^^^ THAT'S RIGHT! Amen! Someone understands the problem... I was really pissed when the coach signed for another 5 years before the WC! The coaches name is the same of our president.. Lula.. people are not too happy with the other one either.. :angel: 

You guys saw against Greece? Varejao felt ill.. did not score.. leandro had about 5 pts.. Splitter again the ebst of the team.. by far.. he's also the most consistent..

Brazil was waaaaaay behind most of the game.. came back of a 19 pts deficit.. was up by 1 pt with 3 mins to go.. then.. everything goes wrong again and we loose..

**** THIS!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I heard Varejao cracked some guy from Greece with an elbow and the guy is out of the tourney and has to get eye surgery?

Must have been a rough game..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> ^^^^^^^^ THAT'S RIGHT! Amen! Someone understands the problem... I was really pissed when the coach signed for another 5 years before the WC! The coaches name is the same of our president.. Lula.. people are not too happy with the other one either.. :angel:
> 
> You guys saw against Greece? Varejao felt ill.. did not score.. leandro had about 5 pts.. Splitter again the ebst of the team.. by far.. he's also the most consistent..
> 
> ...


I think Brazil right now wins in spite of their coach. On just sheer talent and hard work. But it does seem like anarchy out there on the court, like these guys have never seen each other before. They'll figure it out eventually. I think some time during this generation they are going to medal.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/v/RfK19ANnWKo


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't read AV's mind,but that looked intentional in slow motion.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He should be suspended. Is AV sick or something? His performance is really poor compared to the exhibition season


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some good news:

According to Cavs team officials, Anderson Varejao's bizarre leg injuries are not believed to be a serious issue.


> Varejao complained of strange fatigue and weakness in his legs during Brazil's run in the world championship. He also had minor knee and foot injuries during the offseason. Some who watched Varejao in Japan felt he looked a little out of shape. Regardless, the Cavs are hoping six weeks of rest will do him good before training camp.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15373805.htm


----------

